# Off to the hostilepile in a bit



## AlisonM (Dec 14, 2016)

I woke yesterday in the most atrocious pain and GP has managed to book me in for an ultrasound as we think it's gallstones. I'm well doped up and coping OK as long as I don't move about too much. I had tried calling 111 but after ten minutes of them telling me they're too busy and not to bother them I was put on hold for an hour and gave up. Waited for the surgery to open and left a message for my GP who called me back inside 10 minutes. Bless the man.

Lucky it wasn't something fatal.


----------



## Radders (Dec 14, 2016)

Hope you're ok!


----------



## Ljc (Dec 14, 2016)

OH NO Alison. Gentle {{{{{{hug}}}}}}


----------



## AJLang (Dec 14, 2016)

I hope they can easily sort you out. Big hugs.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 14, 2016)

Oh no. Hope you get sorted soon.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Dec 14, 2016)

Hope everything goes Ok. Last thing you need before Thingymas.


----------



## Bubbsie (Dec 14, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> I woke yesterday in the most atrocious pain and GP has managed to book me in for an ultrasound as we think it's gallstones. I'm well doped up and coping OK as long as I don't move about too much. I had tried calling 111 but after ten minutes of them telling me they're too busy and not to bother them I was put on hold for an hour and gave up. Waited for the surgery to open and left a message for my GP who called me back inside 10 minutes. Bless the man.
> 
> Lucky it wasn't something fatal.


Bless him indeed Alison...good luck...hope you're pain free soon.


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hope youre ok Alison. Sending some love and hugs your way. XX


----------



## Northerner (Dec 14, 2016)

Hope all gets sorted out soon Ally {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 14, 2016)

Yup, hope things get fixed soon as. Keep us informed, if the opiates allow.

Fingers crossed x


----------



## KateR (Dec 14, 2016)

Good luck Alison x


----------



## Robin (Dec 14, 2016)

Hope they manage to sort you out, and quickly, Alison.


----------



## Ljc (Dec 14, 2016)

I hope you're ok and not in too much pain


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 14, 2016)

Gallstones confirmed. They're scheduling some shatter rock to break them up as soon as they can. I'm told I have a fine shingle beach in there.


----------



## Amigo (Dec 14, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> Gallstones confirmed. They're scheduling some shatter rock to break them up as soon as they can. I'm told I have a fine shingle beach in there.



Ooo I've had them Ali. Painful little buggers they are too! Hope you get the beach clearing machine soon. Keep on taking the tablets, for this pain the drugs really do work!


----------



## grovesy (Dec 14, 2016)

Good luck with rock breaking. I have had them too.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 14, 2016)

Aw, that's rotten  Sorry to hear this  I hope that you can get the treatment soon and manage to manage the pain in the meantime {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 14, 2016)

Aye, Alison, I hope they can get on and pulverise them ASAP, you don't want any of those little sods blocking up the common bile duct. I hope it all goes well; this new(ish) ultrasound treatment has transformed gallstone treatment. When I was learning the trade, this was an abdomen open and dig around procedure with a taxing post op morbidity. 

Opiates, synthetic or free range are the pain relief of choice. They'll keep you going, no bother. Fingers crossed for a pre-Christmas procedure.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 14, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Aye, Alison, I hope they can get on and pulverise them ASAP, you don't want any of those little sods blocking up the common bile duct. I hope it all goes well; this new(ish) ultrasound treatment has transformed gallstone treatment. When I was learning the trade, this was an abdomen open and dig around procedure with a taxing post op morbidity.
> 
> Opiates, synthetic or free range are the pain relief of choice. They'll keep you going, no bother. Fingers crossed for a pre-Christmas procedure.


By the time I had mine they had moved on to keyhole surgery.


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 14, 2016)

They did give me a quick zap which will kill some of them, I hope, but I'll have to go back for the rest to be done. I've been give some of the good stuff for pain control and I'll be living on soup and custard for a while as I'm finding it difficult to eat, makes me sick. I reckon grazing will work better than trying to eat a full meal. I'm getting plenty fluids in though.


----------



## Amigo (Dec 14, 2016)

Need to keep the food low fat Ali. Anything high fat caused me agony. I did have a stone stuck in the bile duct and got pancreatitis a number of times. I had my gall bladder out laparoscopically because they didn't zap the stones then. As it turned out I hardly had any gallstones, just a few tiny ones that kept heading for the bile duct!


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 14, 2016)

That rules out the custard then, bother!


----------



## Ljc (Dec 14, 2016)

Hope you don't have to wait long for the zapping.  When Dad had the horrid little blighters back in the mid 80s , mum found some low fat cheddar cheese that didn't cause him any troubles. I  Can't for the life of me remember the brand.


----------



## Ljc (Dec 14, 2016)

how about soups.  ignore that, I should read your post properly


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 14, 2016)

OH KNICKERS! I'm all tucked up under the duvet and just realised I left me pain pills in the kitchen. So now I have to struggle out and wend my wobbly way through the ice and snow, a great distance of at least 20 feet to the kitchen to fetch them. I may be gone for some time.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 14, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> OH KNICKERS! I'm all tucked up under the duvet and just realised I left me pain pills in the kitchen. So now I have to struggle out and wend my wobbly way through the ice and snow, a great distance of at least 20 feet to the kitchen to fetch them. I may be gone for some time.


Grr!!! Can ye no send yer ghillie?


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 14, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Grr!!! Can ye no send yer ghillie?


Fraid not, he's passed out upstairs after a rather liquid lunch with some pals, and a bit deaf into the bargain.


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 14, 2016)

Can't get the staff these days, Alli, can you?


----------



## Ditto (Dec 14, 2016)

Y'all are so funny. I like how you can laugh in the face of adversity. Feel better soon Alison.


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 15, 2016)

Hope they zap the buggers soon Alison.


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 15, 2016)

4.0 this morning after a real struggle with a nasty hypo 1.9. I can't eat much and the JBs made me sick. I managed to keep an orange down and that sorted it for me in the end. I spoke to the DSN this morning and told him what's going on so he's told me to reduce my Lantus by half and call him again tomorrow to see if it worked. Not doing the Novorapid atm obviously. I have a hell of a hangover today and I'm still very shaky. And utterly miserable.

If I didn't laugh I'd cry, I prefer laughing.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 15, 2016)

Hope you see a big improvement with the lantus reduction {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 15, 2016)

Cheer up Alison, I know what it's like controlling multiple conditions, then the game maker throws in a curve ball like gallstones. I'm doing it with UC at the moment but have the opposite BG problem. (I'd rather have that than hypos, mind). It'll soon be sorted, you've just got to play the hand you've been dealt and come out ahead. 

I'm finally free of Lantus and it's nasty lingering habit. When the dust settles, see if you can get on Levemir, it's much kinder.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 15, 2016)

Sorry to hear your not feeling brilliant, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 15, 2016)

Consultant is changing me over to Toujeo as soon as I've used up my current pens.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 15, 2016)

Was the cheese 'lactic' cheese?

Ouch Alison - I miss visiting the forum for one flippin day ....  I do feel for you but obviously can't help.

Hope the tablets assist as as much as poss in the meantime till the rest can be zapped.


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 15, 2016)

Toujeo??? That's just concentrated Lantus. Same effect, just more concentrated so you use less. You won't gain a single benefit from using it. It was only developed because Lantus was going out of patent. Has your consultant explained the change?


----------



## Ljc (Dec 15, 2016)

trophywench said:


> Was the cheese 'lactic' cheese?


It's such a long time ago now, all I can remember it was a tasty cheddar cheese


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 16, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Toujeo??? That's just concentrated Lantus. Same effect, just more concentrated so you use less. You won't gain a single benefit from using it. It was only developed because Lantus was going out of patent. Has your consultant explained the change?


Yes, he says it has a longer and flatter profile which, as I jab in the morning to avoid night hypos if possible, should give me sufficient cover to get through night with the marked morning rises I often get. I did suggest splitting the dose but he wasn't keen on that idea.

Was 8.7 this morning on half my basal but I'm not inclined to fret about that while I can't eat properly.


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 16, 2016)

Exactly. The longer the profile, the more difficult it is to control, and the more pointless is splitting the dose. Levemir is shorter acting, you can easily split the dose, and fine tune your control. I haven't had a single night hypo since I switched to Levemir, and I was getting hypos every other night before.

Incidentally, I can't find any evidence that Toujeo had a significantly flatter profile once established; it takes slightly longer to take effect, but if it lasts significantly longer than Lantus, that's only of concern when you start it.


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 16, 2016)

I haven't the strength to fight over it just now, but once I get through the gallstones thing, I'll have a go.


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 17, 2016)

Oh boy, did I miscalculate badly. I needed to go to the local shop and stock up on fruit which is about all I can tolerate at the moment. At least it doesn't make me sick when even the simplest soup is making heave. Problem is I'm so weak I hadn't the strength to walk the 100 metres to the place. Luckily for me, my brother showed up between jobs and he drove me there and back. So I'm now well stocked up on oranges and grapes and anti-hypo juices.

I hadn't realised just how weak I'd got from not eating for a day or two, clearly I need to graze a bit more. I'm back in bed now and not planning on moving very far for the next day or two. That was right scarey.


----------



## AndBreathe (Dec 17, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> Oh boy, did I miscalculate badly. I needed to go to the local shop and stock up on fruit which is about all I can tolerate at the moment. At least it doesn't make me sick when even the simplest soup is making heave. Problem is I'm so weak I hadn't the strength to walk the 100 metres to the place. Luckily for me, my brother showed up between jobs and he drove me there and back. So I'm now well stocked up on oranges and grapes and anti-hypo juices.
> 
> I hadn't realised just how weak I'd got from not eating for a day or two, clearly I need to graze a bit more. I'm back in bed now and not planning on moving very far for the next day or two. That was right scarey.



Sounds like you need a kettle, fridge or decent cool box/bag up there with you Ali, so that you can safely keep some grazing supplies to hand.  There's nothing more vile than luke warm milk and nothing nicer than chilled grapes.  

.....I remember grapes.........    Of course, these days, I just have them a bit fermented.    Life could be worse on PlanetBreathe.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 17, 2016)

Sorry to hear you are still suffering. At least you are stocked up.


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 17, 2016)

grovesy said:


> Sorry to hear you are still suffering. At least you are stocked up.


I have a mini fridge and a cool box up here with me, and now they has stuff in them that I can graze on. I have some carrot sticks as well as the fruit for a change of pace.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 17, 2016)

Good for you . Look after yourself.


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 18, 2016)

Oh crickets Alison, I hope they sort this out soon for you.  Can you ring the doctor or DSN and see if they can make you a higher priority?  I know it goes against the grain for us stoic types but insulin makes difficulties with eating a much more dangerous affair.  Big hugs and I hope you've at least managed a bit of food and some sleep x


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 18, 2016)

Cheers @KookyCat . I've been off planet most of the day and feel a bit logy but less exhausted as a result. I'm back to thinking I may live after all and the pain hasn't been as bad today. I'm hoping for an update tomorrow. I may call my consultant because I don't really see the point of the Toujeo switch, perhaps switching to Levemir and splitting it would be a better option. I'll how many battles I feel like fighting tomorrow.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 19, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> Cheers @KookyCat . I've been off planet most of the day and feel a bit logy but less exhausted as a result. I'm back to thinking I may live after all and the pain hasn't been as bad today. I'm hoping for an update tomorrow. I may call my consultant because I don't really see the point of the Toujeo switch, perhaps switching to Levemir and splitting it would be a better option. I'll how many battles I feel like fighting tomorrow.


I'd agree with the Levemir, or possible Tresiba if they want to change to one of the more extended new basals - I think that generally works well for people


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 19, 2016)

Been off planet again band lost hours, it must be the painkillers,


----------



## Amigo (Dec 19, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> Been off planet again band lost hours, it must be the painkillers,



Aww I'd pop round and help if I lived anywhere near Alison. You take care!


----------



## grovesy (Dec 19, 2016)

Sorry to hear the painkillers are knocking you out.


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 19, 2016)

grovesy said:


> Sorry to hear the painkillers are knocking you out.


It's better than hurting, but I do hope it won't be for too long.


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 20, 2016)

I should come with a "hazardous to your health" or an "approach with caution" warning. I went to take my last does of pills and realised I forgot to refill my water bottle. So off I trek headed for the kitchen and I'm not sure how but I fell and banged my head hard on the wall and ripped down a draft curtain trying to save myself. I now have a huge goosegg on my back left bonce. Didn't pass out, no visual disturbances or headache and the bump isn't sore at all, so I reckon I'm fine. I've kept awake just in case and been monitoring myself, no pills and plenty of fluids.

I wish I knew what the hell is going on with me atm. It seems to be one disaster after another. I need some hugs.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 20, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> I should come with a "hazardous to your health" or an "approach with caution" warning. I went to take my last does of pills and realised I forgot to refill my water bottle. So off I trek headed for the kitchen and I'm not sure how but I fell and banged my head hard on the wall and ripped down a draft curtain trying to save myself. I now have a huge goosegg on my back left bonce. Didn't pass out, no visual disturbances or headache and the bump isn't sore at all, so I reckon I'm fine. I've kept awake just in case and been monitoring myself, no pills and plenty of fluids.
> 
> I wish I knew what the hell is going on with me atm. It seems to be one disaster after another. I need some hugs.


Big {{{{HUGS}}}} Ally!  I'm hoping that's it now and you can remain incident-free for a very long time! Hope you are feeling a little better by the time you read this


----------



## grovesy (Dec 20, 2016)

My you are going through it, hoping you are better soon.


----------



## Robin (Dec 20, 2016)

OOh, Alison, you are going through the mill at the moment. Here's hoping for no more mishaps.


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 20, 2016)

Me too, folks, me too! I do feel OK now, still got a fabulous goosegg, a blood bruise on my lip where I must have bit myself and one or two bruises on my hands. No signs of headache or tenderness though. I suppose it could have been worse. I've had a bit of sleep, which does help.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 20, 2016)

Hope today is better for you.


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 21, 2016)

Well, today went much better, the taxi man etched me to the Shopmobility office where I collected a whizzy powerchair (too whizzy in fact, we had reduce the speed controls before I ran over anyone) and off I went into the wild blue yonder to get essentials for the stay in hostilepile, whenever that occurs. Ladies in your were exceptionally helpful and I got my jammies and stuff. Same in Boots where I picked up socks and bath stuff and spotted a stall outside Debenham's selling the perfect pressy for bothers who haven't been so bothersome lately. The Sally Anne wrapped it for me. Safe home now where the taxi man brought my things in for me and refused the tip. I'm knackered of course but I achieved so much of what I needed to get done that I'm pleased with myself as well.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 21, 2016)

Glad you had a productive day. The taxi man sounds a gem.


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 24, 2016)

Not so good today. Nursie decided I'm dehydratted and has been in and out with various fluids she had made too strong. Brother has taken a hand and made some at a strength I can handle and things are proceeding well. She'll be back at 6 to check up on me.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 24, 2016)

Sorry to hear your still suffering.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 24, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> Not so good today. Nursie decided I'm dehydratted and has been in and out with various fluids she had made too strong. Brother has taken a hand and made some at a strength I can handle and things are proceeding well. She'll be back at 6 to check up on me.


Hope you are feeling a little brighter by tomorrow {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 24, 2016)

Sorry to hear you are so in the wars Ali.  I hope that you feel batter tomorrow.


----------



## Ljc (Dec 24, 2016)

Sound like you could not only do with

But a big hug too because you sure seem to be having a rough time.


Please try to look after yourself TC XXX


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 24, 2016)

Nursie has been and  gone, I've been examined, scrubbed and redressed and passed over to my bother with strict instructions, she realised the juice she was giving me was too strong, I can get more down if it's just a taste, and agreed to let him do it his way. I have two bottles of peach squash made up and one flask each of warm chamomile tea and one of Ribena (loving that one). I managed a small individual pot of rice pudding with my jabs and pills, so far so good on that. Numbers are fine all across the board otherwise, what a wonder.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 30, 2016)

How are you feeling now Ally? Hope you have managed to enjoy Christmas without too much discomfort


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 31, 2016)

Northerner said:


> How are you feeling now Ally? Hope you have managed to enjoy Christmas without too much discomfort


Ever so tired, but getting plenty fluids. Still waiting news of admission.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 31, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> Ever so tired, but getting plenty fluids. Still waiting news of admission.


I'm guessing you'll have to wait until next year now...!  Hope something comes through soon so you can put this behind you and have a good year {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Carolg (Dec 31, 2016)

{{{hugs}}} Alison. Sorry they are come lately, been lurking on forum only between sleeping, working etc. And missed your posts. Hope you are feeling better and your admission isn't too long away


----------



## Ljc (Dec 31, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> Ever so tired, but getting plenty fluids. Still waiting news of admission.


I hope you don't have to wait too much longer.


----------



## Bubbsie (Dec 31, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> Ever so tired, but getting plenty fluids. Still waiting news of admission.


Late to this Alison...but would echo Ljc's comments...lets hope you are not kept waiting too much longer.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 15, 2017)

Has anyone heard from @AlisonM lately? Hoping all is OK {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Robin (Jan 15, 2017)

I was just thinking of Alison. As you'd disappeared, Northie, it brought to mind who else hadn't been seen for a while. Hope everything's Ok with you, Alison.


----------



## LisaW (Jan 21, 2017)

Just read this and wanted to let you know that Alison passed away yesterday. 

I had an email from her brother last night confirming this sad news


----------



## grovesy (Jan 21, 2017)

Sorry to hear this, she will be missed.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 21, 2017)

LisaW said:


> Just read this and wanted to let you know that Alison passed away yesterday.
> 
> I had an email from her brother last night confirming this sad news


Oh my goodness! I'm terribly sorry to hear this, she was a good friend


----------



## Ljc (Jan 21, 2017)

@LisaW Thank you for letting us know .
I am so sorry to hear this. She will be sorely missed


----------



## Ditto (Jan 21, 2017)

I didn't know her very well as I've not been on the forum long but I am sad to hear this news.


----------



## Bloden (Jan 22, 2017)

How very very sad.  My heart goes out to her family and friends.


----------



## newbs (Jan 24, 2017)

How very sad, such a lovely person.  RIP Alison.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 24, 2017)




----------

